# Random Scribblings 3



## Dannichu

If you're newly here, skip ahead to the next page. This one's pretty crap XD

--

It's _back_! :D 

Hopefully for good. I feel pretty bad posting this new art thread without commenting on others people's art in, well, ages. I'll work on that.

Right. I like to think I've improved since ye threade of olde, but I've also decided I'm going to post pretty much everything I draw in a sort of NaNo-ish way of encouraging myself to draw more. This will mean quite a lot of _extremely_ random scribblings.

Okay, let's go! I'm going to do this in (vaguely) the order of weirdness.

First, me. Because I'm cool.







Some biro drawings (including me not remembering what the D/P starters look like) I did a little while back that now live on my housemate's wall:







Miscellaneous Pokemon drawn with pens at the London Expo (so much fun!):







More Pokemon drawn with the fun pens (which I'd like to say now I've never used before):







Some of the characters from Firefly. If you haven't seen it, go and do so now:







Wash from Firefly being thrilled by Ianto (from Torchwood)'s pterodactyl:







Uuuuh:







The OBVIOUS EVOLUTION PATH of the new Fire starter:







My team on Platinum, who are named after Buffy characters. They are Tara the Togekiss, Anya the Mamoswine, Willow the Leafeon, Xander the Politoed, Buffy the Infernape, and Spike the Luxray. Anya and Xander aren't yet inked because they look nothing like their characters.

Have you ever tried to make a Mamoswine look like Anya? It's haaaaard.







Continuing the Buffy/Pokemon theme, here's human Anya being freaked out by some bunnies. IDK.







Why I shouldn't draw while watching Buffy S5. 
The first one was inspired by Tara wearing a t-shirt that has something that looks very much like a cannabis leaf on. The second one's an actual line from the show (much funnier in context) and the less said about the third one the better.







More Tara (we always need more Tara):







Tara and Giles having tea together. Which didn't happen, but totally should've.







Back on Pokemon, my Mystery Dungeon team; Holmes the Chimchar and Watson the Rilou. Obviously.







SNAGONAIR. (I really, really have no idea)







Vaguely Buffy-related: Willow and Tara have a cat, called Miss Kitty Fantastico. This was a basic design:







...for this:







This may or may not become a thing. I need to come up with names for the dolphin and half-camel. Knowing about Buffy actually doesn't make this any more sensical.

Aaaaand that's it for now. If having all the pictures fully pasted makes loadning times annoying and/or crashes your page, let me know and I'll shorten everything down.

Oh, I've missed this.

Also! Requests are GO! :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

8D

Okay, Imma try to comment on EVERYTHING because I always found myself aww~ing at your art before and never posting anything so I feel bad about that.

...tomorrow. When I can use a laptop which doesn't take friggin years to type stuff out. DX


----------



## Murkrow

Dannichu said:


> The first one was inspired by Tara wearing a t-shirt that has something that looks very much like a cannabis leaf on. The second one's an actual line from the show (much funnier in context) and the less said about the third one the better.


Oh god I remember that snake. It was hilarious. It's the one that was really obviously a model put on some tracks when it wasn't CGI isn't it?


----------



## Spoon

I've missed this thread and I'm estatic to see it again. It's great to see pictures of lightheartedness once in a while. I really like the Pokémon variety pictures; they're filled with Pokémon goodness and I love how each Pokémon has a unique personality that shines through. You mystify me how you can draw with pens and their lack of erasing. Your humans' faces tend to be a bit misshapen, though, so a face guildline or a reference tends to help me with people, so I suggest you might try the same. I completely agree with Pokabu's evolution guess; it's much better than the bacon jokes Pokabu's gotten. Sorry this is so short. D:

 Would you mind drawing a/n Armaldo or Relicanth?


----------



## Dannichu

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Oh god I remember that snake. It was hilarious. It's the one that was really obviously a model put on some tracks when it wasn't CGI isn't it?


Yesssssss it is! XD I can't take that scene seriously at all, it's just so terrible.



Spoon said:


> I've missed this thread and I'm estatic to see it again. It's great to see pictures of lightheartedness once in a while. I really like the Pokémon variety pictures; they're filled with Pokémon goodness and I love how each Pokémon has a unique personality that shines through. You mystify me how you can draw with pens and their lack of erasing. Your humans' faces tend to be a bit misshapen, though, so a face guildline or a reference tends to help me with people, so I suggest you might try the same. I completely agree with Pokabu's evolution guess; it's much better than the bacon jokes Pokabu's gotten. Sorry this is so short. D:
> 
> Would you mind drawing a/n Armaldo or Relicanth?


Hehe, thank youuuu :)
Yeah, I'm still all "bwuh?" about how humans, faces especially, work. I really should use references, but I draw most of my pictures at times when I don't have them, which explains the blobbiness a little. I'll definitely work on it,t hough, and thanks muchly for the suggestion :D

Armaldo and/or Relicanth coming up! :D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

....<3 Danni I think we've found a cure for all 'buh' feelings right here I need to tap into this stuff.

Wash being 'eeeee' over Ianto's dino should not make me as happy as it does.

ALSO WILSON IS TOTALLY A POKERMAN 83


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Oh, a request, if you don't mind; The tCoDers at MCM, so You, Me, Ice, Opal, Black Hood and Amai-Hime. I tried myself before but I couldn't spew an idea. :c

And a Cradily. Gotta have a Cradily~<3


----------



## Kinova

Iantooooooo! :D

... um. Lookin' good. The kitty/half camel/dolphin picture is really prettily coloured; I particularly like the blendiness of the colours on the cat. A flying butterfly pig sounds like fun. :? The koala on the misc. biro drawings is so adorable and I really, really want Giles' teapot.

I missed making incoherent comments in this thread. :D awwwwduuhaww


----------



## Zora of Termina

DANNICHUUUU
Your art's still adorable <3
I... Have nothing else to say <3


----------



## Autumn

I think I once requested Phoenix channeling Maya that never got drawn due to Thread Implosion.

Also your stuff is adorable even though I'm not quite as jealous of it because my own drawing skills have improved significantly since the Thread Implosion. x3


----------



## Green

...i think i love you for the buffy team x3

also why is your infernape named 'Xander the Buffy'?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

EVERYTHING

Rah! is adorable. I mistook you for Yotsuba! though. That's how adorable it is~

I like Biro drawings, it takes more skill than normal because you only get one or two choices in colour. And you get to cross-hatch.

The marker pen drawings look even cuter now that they're finished. How do you get the different shades of the same colour with them? Do you have to go over them after they've dried?

The firefly characters are adorable in their own different ways; even the guy with the creepybeard and the machine gun. Maybe it's the eyes, I dunno. The preist looks as if he's staring straight at me and the two middle-end ones look as if they haven't a care in the world~

Myfanwy is an awesome name for a pterodactyl. Maybe I should start watching torchwood if there's a welsh pterodactyl in the show. XD

Zombie!Free is bordering between adorable and creepy. Like a Tailypo or whatever it's called. Impossible to hate, mind~

POKAFREE! How much do you want to bet that this'll actually happen?

I don't have much to say about the Buffy team. Except that I need to finish my HGSS team pic. OTL

Bunnies~ Coincidently, I got a bunny rabbit the other day. Even though we've had him for less than 24 hours, he's bouncy~

REALISM except not i guess. XD

Is that a SpaekleTeapot? Don't let Linooney near it or she won't give it back. c:

Team Baker Street is awesome. I forget what I called my rescue teams, probably for the better. XD

I have no idea either. Reminds me of a Gastrodon, though. Maybe Shellos are related genetically to Dratini? :o

With a Camel and a Dolphin, you can't go wrong.

And that's everything, I think. Sorry that this is kinda rushed, I've got things to do. OTL

EDIT: Ohey, some drawings that Danni gave me at the expo~





An Eevee. :3





An Espeon and a Franny!Vee. I can't tell whether Franny has the :3 mouth or not.  Maybe it's best that way... :o


----------



## surskitty

I like the biro drawings and the Fran-vee.  :3


----------



## Frosty~

It's back :D!
It's baaaack :D!

I lovelovelove the pterodactyl one <3 *huge whoniverse fan*
Rescue Team Baker St is awesome. They just look so...classy (For the lack of a better word xD)
Miss Kitty Fantastico is adorable o3o (although her back leg seems a bit thick)
Franvee and Espeonnnn~ :D

Blah I'm so disappointed I didn't get to hang out with you guys at Expo more :C

Ooh, requests :3~?
In that case, would you pleaseplease draw some of the characters from my comic doing...something...:D?
I'm not all that fussed about what, so long as it's cute :3
I've also got a WIP here that I'm making a poster out of that has the characters from the sequel in it, so if you'd rather use some of them then go ahead~
I wrote their names and a little description under them so you can get a little idea of their characters =P

I'm not asking too much am I D:? You don't have to use them all, just as many as you feel like o3o

Edit: Uhhh, that image seems to be gone for some reason...
...In that case use use this instead


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

There is nothing to say other than ":D"

My favourite, however, has to be the ink drawings, with none other than Wilson in the bottom right hand corner :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Love your work, always have~ Some of the marker ones look really good, I almost thought they were digitally done.

Your Buffy Team is really good. The lines are so sharp and clear! And your PMD team with Homes and Watson are just adorable. I love the way you coloured them. Looks like a poster of some sort. I've noticed too your shading has improved loads. Particularly in Miss Kitty Fantastico. Excellent work, the colours are quite vibrant. The only thing that kinda bugs me is the cat's paws. They look a bit... too fat for it and aren't really pressing weight on the ground, if that makes sense.

Tara and Gilles having tea is impressive as well. You've really improved on your humans. The hands are better than anything I could manage and the anatomy and poses seem fluid and nicely done.

And your Pokemon doodles as well! Same deal with the lines, beautifully sharp. My favourite's the Ninja Squirtle.

Just wonderful, Danni. ^^


----------



## Murkrowfeather

You know one of the things I kept thinking about when I was on my far-too-lengthy TCoD hiatus? Your artwork. No kidding. It was awesome.

...It is still, as a matter of fact, awesome. =D


----------



## Mhaladie

If you update this I won't forget to come to the forums on occasion. 

I've told you a million times that I love the marker pictures you've done, and it's exciting to see the ones Kai posted, as well. They're very pretty and blendy and watercolor-y. Somebody really ought to get you a set of nice markers so that you can do those kinds of pictures all the time. 8D

Although I like your biro drawings just as much, so maybe it's ok.


----------



## Flareth

I love the Franvee! And Team Baker St. is epic....

Oooh, requests?

Could you perhaps draw some of the Whose Line cast (I'm guessing a mix of UK and US members) as Pokemon? Please?

Colin would be a Jigglypuff. :3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

GUH Adorable as always, Danni~ I really love the pretty coloring skills you have. It's so bright and vibrant and happy and pretty and stuff :3



Kai said:


> Is that a SpaekleTeapot? Don't let Linooney near it or she won't give it back. c:


....

*steals*


----------



## Dannichu

Aaaah, I said I'd update this regularly and I HAVE NOT. In my defence, it's more to do with me not having a scanner than me not drawing. I've been drawing lots, but it's mostly on the same theme...


Remember these guys? Probably, since you had to scroll past some pictures of them on this very page. I've been drawing them lots. Also, I've become addicted to the joy that is good-quality markers - my brilliant friend has a decent-sized collection of them and is lovely enough to let me use them. One day I'll have money and will buy my own. Until then!


Back to plain ol' pen and pencil. And abseiling and intelligence gathering. I honestly can't remember what I was watching while drawing this, but it must've been good.


Experimenting with poses. Cats are the only animal of the three I have any experience drawing at all (my knowledge of camel (or the front half of a camel, at least) anatomy is so laughable), and even Miss Kitty needs practice. 


Pirates. Obviously. You might notice that drawing water with these markers isn't my strong point. Or understanding how ships work. I wish I had an excuse for this, but I live in a fishing town and can see boats from my house.


Astronauts! I know Helen's missing, but I tried and I tried and I tried, but drawing a half-camel in a space suit is _so hard_. Anyways, she probably wouldn't lik being out in space - she doesn't like big, open spaces with same-y scenery, it makes her dizzy. She doesn't like the desert for this reason. Which is hard if you're a (half-)camel. 


Miss Kitty with her owners. I would like to say here and now that I was a little drunk while drawing this one (I go to parties and sit in a corner drawing because that's how I _roll_), which somewhat explains my confusion around drawing human faces. And bodies in general. 


DINOSAURS. I'm not sure if I've expressed my love of dinosaurs here before, but just for the record - I love them :D
This is Foucault the diplodocus. He's got a whole bunch of dinosaur friends (not pictured here) and they're all named after postmodernists.
Look! An almost-background!

And now, coloured fineliners. And trips to the beach. The dolphin (who is currently unnamed, but I'm working on that) isn't the strongest swimmer, but he tries hard.


Fun with electronics. Note that Miss Kitty is left-handed :D 
(if you were wondering, Miss Kitty is playing WarioWare on the Wii, Professor Layton on the DS, is listening to U2 on her MP3 player (she dislikes Apple and refuses to won an iPod) and UnnamedDolphin is playing Burnout3 on the PS2.)



More pirates! :D I love drawing things on a pirate theme, there's just so many accessories and stuff to give them XD I like the dolphin's tattoo best, I think.
And an Aang!dolphin. To celebrate the announcement of Legend of Korra :DDDD


I do actually have a couple of non-Miss Kitty pictures and I'll post them in a bit - and I really, really need to actually _do_ some requests. Apologies for taking so long, and thanks so, so much for all the lovely comments :)


----------



## Lili

I think your human faces and bodies look fine, as does the boat and water. It's simple and cute.
Heck, all of your drawings on this page seem flipping adorable. The colors are great, too.
yay another original avatar fan


----------



## Green

all i heard was 'dinosaurs' |D


----------



## Flareth

Awww...those pictures are ADORABLE. You could definitely make some sort of children's show or something. :D


----------



## Frosty~

KITTIES KITTIES KITTIES <3
Your art's improving so much Danni :3


----------



## Dannichu

Hee, THANK YOU GUYS :D I hope I'm improving. I'm still getting used to using markers (I bought some of my own and am now completely penniless, huzzah!), so I'm focusing on that at the moment, but I think it's going well.

Willow and Tara, obvs.


*More Miss Kitty: *

I dunno if any of your guys are watching the BBC's new adaptation of Sherlock Holmes, Sherlock? If not, you're missing out because it's the BEST THING EVER. It managed to inspire lots of Sherlock-themed MKF pictures, even though it's set in the modern day and therefore has no deestalker caps/pipes/etc.

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk117/dannishoe/picturesetc017.jpg

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk117/dannishoe/picturesetc014.jpg

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk117/dannishoe/picturesetc013.jpg

Artist/Surgeon? Why not?

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk117/dannishoe/picturesetc010.jpg

Miss Kitty with a topmiler. A topmiler being the equipment needed for the fictional sport, Guyball, played in the crackiest TV show _ever_, Green Wing.

DOCTOR WHO (ahaha look at my attempts at straight lines! XD)

HARRY POTTER


*Sherlock-related:*

You know a show's good when I love it so much I start drawing males. Not very good ones, but still. 
These are inspired by the video of Benedict Cumberbatch (who plays the lead in Sherlock and also has the greatest name _ever_, Y/Y?) reading the kid's book The Little Red Hen on the Ladybird site. It's far too adorable.

I might draw some pictures that are *actually* Sherlock-related later, but for now, have these products of my cracky imagination:

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk117/dannishoe/picturesetc021.jpg

And this one on twitpic.


----------



## Mhaladie

I know I've told you this already, but the yellow highlights from the lamp in the last picture really make the whole thing, for me. It's the details. :P

Miss Kitty & pals are cuties, as always. She's quite the jack-of-all-trades! I think probably my favorite of all of the MKF pictures is the Harry Potter one. They're all looking out at me, and they're in different houses with their scarves and gah. So cute. I especially like the dolphin's scarf, how it's draped around. And you ARE getting pretty good with those markers, as evidenced my Miss Kitty's varied and sundry color patches and shading, and the shading on the blanket of that last picture. Good work. :3

Sometime if you're feeling up to it, I'd love to see you take another shot at realism, I don't know if you have in a while..?


----------



## Spoon

I'm going to be lazy and only comment on the most recent artwork. 

 Willow and Tara look absolutely adorable. Their hands look very wonderful; they have a cartoony vibe to them without mysteriously loosing a finger. Both of their faces have the dot-eyes going for them, which I personally prefer over ridiculously large eyes on chibis. However, both of their torsoes seem a bit too short. The red head (I don't know which one's which D:) seems to be lacking shoulders, though. As always the coloring is fantastic as is the color choice.

 Miss Kitty looks really cute, and I love her pose. Unfortunately, her magnifying glass isn't quite round. Since it's glass, the area that's enlarged, should have a whiter color to it and might benefit from a light-glare or two. Also, cats have four individual sections on their paws (and a dewclaw), not three, like almost every cartoon would like you to think. I really like how Miss Kitty fades, too. As cute as her mouth is, it seems to be mysteriously lacking teeth, which might be a future problem for Miss Kitty. >:

 Miss Kitty's cap looks excellent with its wondrous shape and criss-cross lines. I already mentioned the whole cat-paws thing, so that's been covered. However, on her right paw (our left) I can't really tell which side it's facing. Miss Kitty also seems to be mysteriously lacking teeth, which might be a future problem for her. The random Pikachu is also cute and I really like how you've drawn its tail...


----------



## Saith

Every time I come here, I forget how good you are and prepare my smug face.
Everything is so adorableeeeeeee and the second in the new fire starter line so totally doesn't look like a penis


----------



## Kinova

Sherlock! <3 Series was miles too short, but it was superb.

I love Miss Kitty's ponderous expression in the 'Three Pipe Problem' picture; the hat is a little wonky but still cute and coloured very tweedily.

DOCOR WHO AHHH I love the costumes. The Baker scarf really suits the uh, half-camel, and the folds and such are done well on it. Also, dolphin in a fez! Fezes (fez's? Fezi?) are cool... I have never seen a dolphin in one though. And bowtie love. :D

Aw, the last one is cute. I like the little glow from the lamp along the edge of the duvet and on Benedict's (best name ever) coat; like Mhals said, it's the details. On the whole, though, all these pictures are showcasing some really nice marker skills. It's a shame they bankrupted you. >>


----------



## Not Meowth

I think my jaw fell off of my face looking at these, excuse me while I use it to scoop my brains back into my head
Seriously stop being so awesome :c


----------



## Strife89

Everything. Saved to my "Awesome" folder. This work is priceless, Dannichu. :)


----------



## Dannichu

Did I hear someone say MORE SHERLOCK???

Okay, probably not, because, to my knowledge, only Cirrus, Kinova and opal have seen the series (if you're a UKian, it's out on DVD - so go and buy it now. you can thank me later), but I really, really love it, and has inspired me to draw not only humans, but _male_ humans. Which pretty much never happens. 

ATTACKED BY A GOLEM IN THE PLANITARIUM. 
This will never stop being funny. I could explain the joke, but I'll let you enjoy it, as is.







MoriARTY. (Sherlock Holme's ultimate enemy, in both the BBC series and Doyle's original novels) His name. I couldn't help myself.







*I* was disappointed that Sherlock was drinking coffee. I can only imagine how enraged Mycroft was. 







The only one of the lot that could actualy be called a "good" picture, but it didn't photograph at all well. Based off the AA Milne illustration of Christopher Robin and Winnie-the-Pooh floating around in Christopher's umbrella.







And some Pokeymans:

Spoon and Kai requested a Cradily and Armaldo a few pages back, so here they are (apologies for my terrible camera quality:







A Murkrow. Not very good, but I wanted to draw one (mostly because Murkrowfeather's fantastic):







Aaaaaand some papercraft! All Sherlock-related because I am in serious fan-mode at the moment. 

I love making these: 
(that's Mycroft-John-Sherlock-Lestrade-Molly)







And a pocket-sized John. Because he's far too adorable:







Aaaaand the above sort of led to this:







(close up Sherlock and Moriarty)

I have some other requests to do, which could take a little while, but thank everyone very, very much for the fantastic comments and such <3


----------



## Zeph

I saw the first two episodes of the series but just missed the third on iPlayer - I was quite, erm, disgruntled, as what I saw was quite fantastic. ANYWAY. I adore the bedtime story drawing you put up a few posts back, and I love the papercraft models too. Seriously your style is just fantastic, although I've probably said that before. I'm also a little obsessed with the whole SHERLOCK CAT thing (Whatever the proper name for that stuff is, forgive me).

As for the other art, the Murkrow is quite lovely (although I get the feeling the tail should be larger and the hat-spikes, um, wider?), and you managed to make Armaldo and Cradily look... cute, something I doubt many people would be able to do.


----------



## Murkrow

Haha, the dramatic clock scene is just brilliant. <3 I've been loving Sherlock as well. Hopefully the second series will inspire you to go into fan-mode when it comes out too :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Funnily enough, while I was watching that episode Me and my mom had to explain to my little brother what a golem actually was and set aside the difference between a Golem and the pokemon Golem.

From the episode I saw with Moriarity in it, he seems like the kinda guy who would actually make that joke. For a man intent on blowing up people with Semtex, he seems to be painting something rather light hearted, though with you that's to be expected. ;D

Mycroft is right; Coffee is disgusting. And I don't know if it's intentional, but as cute as that picture is, Holmes seems to have quite a receeding hairline in the Winnie the Pooh parody. 

The Murkrow is a pretty cool way of showing feathers and stuff, without black outlines and the scruffy way it's done seems like there's feather's ruffled here and there. You've definately taken a liking to those markers you got. Worth the money you spent?

All of the papercraft stuff is wonderfully inventive and adorable. I really wish I'd seen the episode of Sherlock I missed (episode 3?) Because I can't find it on iPlayer. Seems awesome if there's gonna be a clock scene in it.

SoI think that's everything in that update covered. Unless I've missed something, which I doubt because I-



>


. . .
I am naming her Emmy. <3


----------



## Dannichu

Thank you! I'm glad you guys like :D

General question on the layout of art threads in general, which do you prefer? Actual pictures posted, links to pictures, or thumbnails to pictures? At the moment I'm posting the pictures on the page when they're first uploaded and then changing them to plain ol' links when I upload new stuff to stop it streching the page so much. Is that good? Too many images on a single page crashes my computer, but my internet is absolutely rubbish. 

Anyways! A couple more Sherlock pictures, because. 

To find this funny, you have to know that a) Baker St. Tube Station is decorated with sillouhettes of Sherlock Holmes, and b) Conan-Doyle's Sherlock Holmes never existed in BBC Sherlock-verse. Thus:







Aaaaaand a re-draw of the "attacked by a Golem in the planetarium" joke above, only this time with *effort*. It was a new and exciting style for me, and I rather like it. What do you think?


----------



## shy ♡

OMG I LOVE YOUR SHERLOCK PICS. ; ; Eeeeh. I love the Golem pic, the style is so artsy. Ahgg so good. And I love how you draw Sherlock and John, they're so cute. <33 Eeeh. And your pokemon are adorable, they're so cute and chibi even when they're like, big scary pokemon, lol.

As for pics or links, I prefer pics when they don't stretch the page, links if the pics are very large.


----------



## Dannichu

Hee, thank you! <3

I've been drawing a ton more Sherlock pictures recently, so here they are in a sort of descending order of weirdness:

Sherlock and Mycroft fencing. With a bow/umbrella. Why not?






I still haven't got Mycroft down at all (which is sad, because I adore him), and neither of them have a remotely good fencing stance, but I could get this idea out of my head.

The Shock Blanket deserves some sort of "Best supporting role played by an inanimate object" award. because I love it <3







More Shock Blanket. If I feel massively inspired, I might redraw this with a proper Aladdin-style feel, but for the moment, enjoy the crazies.







Why we don't watch QI (the episode about, among other things, 'handedness') after watching nothing but Sherlock for three days.






(because that is totally how us lefties use scissors)

I like making owls out of socks. I didn't have the materials to make John and Sherlock owls, so I drew them instead. Uh.







You might need to read this Hyperbole and a Half post to get this.

Aaaand here's the Alice in Wonderland/Sherlock crossover bit.

Molly:







Sherlock and John:







Unfinished/needs redoing: Lestrade, Sally, Mrs Hudson and the croquet set.

And this.







I have no idea.


----------



## shy ♡

Oh god I just died of cute overload. D: How. How do you do it. Ahgg the fencing! And - the Alladin shock blanket. AHGG. SHERLOCK DEDUCES ALOT. OMG. I died. xD The way you coloured the alot is so perfect. Oh man. So good. What did you colour it with? It looks like watercoloour or something, it's so nice. 

Also 'only tea for me thanks' = one of the best lines in the world, ever. That and 'I'm not a psychopath I'm a high functioning sociopath do your research!' oh god.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Pentimento said:


> Also 'only tea for me thanks' = one of the best lines in the world, ever. That and 'I'm not a psychopath I'm a high functioning sociopath do your research!' oh god.


Agreed, definately.

Also, due to the awesomeness of your newer artwork I really want to try out marker pens. Is there some kind of technique to them?


----------

